# Tenant rights



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation or knows what my options are as I'm starting to get more than a little worried..
When I first rented my apartment I didn't have a cheque book yet, so I paid the first rent in cash and a friend wrote the 3 other post dated cheques on my behalf. Once my cheque book arrived I organised with the landlord to get my friends cheques back and swap them for my own. He said he had to swap them with the bank but it would be no problem. It's been over two weeks since I gave him my cheques and he hasn't returned my friends...

If he tries to cash my friends cheque it will bounce and I know what kind of trouble that could cause. I'm also worried he could cash both..

The landlord is a large international firm with a good name and I thought I could trust them but with each day that passes I'm getting less sure.

What are my options?!?!

Thanks
LL


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Ladylike said:


> *It's been over two weeks since I gave him my cheques and he hasn't returned my friends...*



Hindsight is always 20/20, but never ever trust someone who says "give me the money, i will return your money/cheque later".

Now as to what you can do, if you have copies of your friends cheques, is there a way you can issue a stop order on them ?

Given that its an international firm, i'd say the chances of them trying to commit fraud by cashing both cheques are low, however that doesnt mean they wouldnt cash both by mistake and then say "oops sorry, they were cashed by different people, we made a mistake bla bla bla".

I would try to stop the cheques as soon as i can.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Ladylike said:


> Once my cheque book arrived I organised with the landlord to get my friends cheques back and swap them for my own. He said he had to swap them with the bank but it would be no problem.


This raises a slight question mark: why would the LL hand over post dated cheques to the bank? Normally people would hold on to them till the due date and then cash them, unless there is a system that i am unaware of, by which people can deposit cheques ahead of time ?!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Everything works slower then normal here. Stay on top of it, but be patient. They should be post dated and wouldnt tend to worry so much unless you are coming up on one of those dates. The unfortunate incompetence of the peanut paid 'everyone has an egineer degree' staff that tend to be hired here in the paperpushing rolls... could render the checks on accident more then on purpose in a large corporation here.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, unfortunately it is coming up to one of those days hence why I'm starting to worry.
I'll try to get the cheques stopped and just keep calling them every day as I have been. As for the cheques being in the bank, according to this guy they "store" them safely in the bank... Who knows what that means!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Go to the office of the landlord and create a scene, shout at people, tell any customers to leave as the service is poor, it's the only way you get anything done here. If people think you won't cause problems for them, then they're happy to do nothing and screw you over.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Ladylike said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation or knows what my options are as I'm starting to get more than a little worried..
> When I first rented my apartment I didn't have a cheque book yet, so I paid the first rent in cash and a friend wrote the 3 other post dated cheques on my behalf. Once my cheque book arrived I organised with the landlord to get my friends cheques back and swap them for my own. He said he had to swap them with the bank but it would be no problem. It's been over two weeks since I gave him my cheques and he hasn't returned my friends...
> ...


Nothing to worry, you have a receipt of the new checks I guess. If one of the other ones bounce than show them (maybe the police) the receipt, an call the company and the staff morones...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Kawasutra said:


> Nothing to worry, you have a receipt of the new checks I guess. If one of the other ones bounce than show them (maybe the police) the receipt, an call the company and the staff morones...


The problem though, is you shall thus find yourself to be in jail and be calling the company and staff morones from behind bars. It is arrest first in the case of checks, sort later.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

go to the Landlords office and dont walk away till you get your friends cheques back. If you have to raise your voice a bit, go for it. sort it out by going there in person, phone calls aint gonna work in this situation. they may not try to cheat you, but their incompetence can be of the same effect.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The banks do not accept post dated cheques!!! If the landlord did try to cash your friends cheques and they bounced the bank will do nothing anyway, it is up to the Landlord to take the complaint to the police. I doubt he will do this - You can prove that you have replaced the cheques with your own and that you have honoured the terms and conditions of your tenancy agreement (i.e. you have paid the rent). The police will not want their time wasted by this. If you are still worried though the only way you can stop your friends cheques is for her to go to the police who will give her a letter to take to her bank giving permission for the cheques to be stopped.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice, I'm happy to report that the landlord finally gave the cheques back yesterday! Lucky as the rent is due this coming week! I called him twice a day every day (including the holidays!) and it seemed to finally make him do something!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it sorted. 

Suggest you treat this as a reality check: no one here can be trusted one inch especially if they are a real estate agent or are connected to property sales or leasing. Agents are utter, utter shysters with only a small handful of exceptions. 

Handing over PDCs to these cowboys, although necessary usually, Has given me sleepless nights.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Handing over PDCs to these cowboys, although necessary usually, Has given me sleepless nights.


Here's the big question - who there isn't a cowboy? I'm considering a move to Dubai and this is one of my big worries presently..


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

huggghh humm............


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> huggghh humm............


Thats not encouraging!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Fletch1969 said:


> Thats not encouraging!


Throat clearing sound.........

What are you looking for dear chap?


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Throat clearing sound.........
> 
> What are you looking for dear chap?


I'm not sure yet. No job offer in place, but a good prospect of a role based in the Knowledge Village, albeit with no salary being discussed yet, so don't have a good idea of what I have to spend. Don't want to have too much of a commute daily - sounds like that's a nightmare in the city.

I would be relocating by myself, and would be happy with a 2 bed apartment, sounds like parking is essential. From what I've seen the are a couple of blocks in the marina area with gyms, maybe a pool and with shops and a few restaurants/bars close by. I don't mind paying a reasonable sum for a good, safe place with amenities close by, but I wouldn't be looking to pay top money for a 'must have' type address..


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The Palm beckons! Shoot me a PM and i'll see if i can help.....


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

You have mail,


----------

